# Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....



## raul2904 (31. März 2005)

*Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*

Moin,

seit ich wieder an meiner FH bin und einen ordentlichen Internetanschluss habe, wächst meine Auslagerungsdatei unaufhörlich. Sie ist begrenzt auf 1,6 gb. Aber das interessiert windoof nicht wirklich. Wenn ich den PC ca. 4 h an habe, bin bei der 2 gb marke und das geht immer so weiter. Ich muss dazu sagen: Seit ich wieder am Internet angeschlossen bin, laufen jetzt auch mehr Programme gleichzeitg, aber das kann nicht wirklich der Grund sein, da es früher auch ohne probs ging den PC 18h durchgehend anzulassen.

Hat jemand von euch eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine Antwort!

zu meinen PC noch:
A64 3200+
Asus A8N Sli Deluxe
1024 MB RAM (TwinMos)
MSI Geforce 6600GT


----------



## Hotmenwolf (1. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*



			
				raul2904 am 31.03.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eine ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für eine Antwort!



Moin, bin ein kleiner 21 jähriger freak.

frage: bist du sicher das die auslagerungsdatei größer wird.

alles was hier erklärt wird wurde mit W2K gemacht(Windows 2000 Prof)
wenn du WXP(Windows XP) hast ist beim ersten teil das gleiche nur der zweite teil ist ein wenig andern was punkt 2 angeht.

auslagerungsdatei = c:\pagefile.sys

diese datei ist versteckt und du kannst sie nur sehen wenn du einen ordner öffnest und im menü extras -> Ordneroptionen anklickst.
registerkarte Ansicht auswählen und die Option:
1. Alle Dateien und ordner anzeigen -> aktivieren
2. Geschüzte Systemdatein ausblenden ->deaktivieren und ggf ja anklicken bei meldung.

dann siehst du die datei unter deiem syslaufwerk.
ist diese größer als angegeben dann folgendes machen:

1. Recht Maustaste auf Arbeitsplatz - Eigenschaften anklicken
2. Registerkarte erweitert anklicken und dann Systemleistungsoptionen anklicken.
3. bei virtueller arbeitschpeicher "ändern..." anklicken.

dann siehst du die minimalgröße und die max größe der auslagerungsdatei. diese kannst du ändern und danach alles übernehemn und ggf. neustarten.

bei fargen melden!


----------



## raul2904 (1. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*



			
				Hotmenwolf am 01.04.2005 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> raul2904 am 31.03.2005 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also guten Tag mein älterer PC Spezialist,

erst einmal danke für eine Antwort, deine Anmerkungen wie man die Auslagerungsdatei einstellt oder wo man sie findet sind mir bestens bekannt. Wie vielleicht auch du wissen wirst (als Fachmann), erschein bei Windows XP (auch w2k) wenn man die Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+Entf betätigt der Taskmanager, wo man ganz einfach die derzeitige Auslagerungsdatei unter dem Register Systemleistung ablesen kann.
Letztendlich bleibt mein Problem! Ich hoffe hier schrieben auch Mitglieder, die nicht gleich voreilige Schlüsse auf den Autor eines Betrages ziehen nur weil er umgangssprachlich schreibt. Vielleicht hat ja einer von denen genau das gleiche Problem gehabt und kann mir helfen. Ich hoffe auf euch!

MfG

PS: Tut mir Leid, wenn das jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen harsch war, aber ich kann es nicht leiden, wenn man gleich abgestempelt wird.


----------



## Baker79 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*

ich weiss ja nicht, was da das problem ist, wenn man 2GB auslagerungsdatei hat. meine startet schon mit 1,5GB und kann bis auf 6GB anwachsen ( daten im cache werden schneller geladen ). aber ich hab auch alleine ne 45GB partition nur für windoof, also sind mir die max 6GB pagefile.sys relativ egal.
und ausserdem wird die auslagerungsdatei eh bei jedem neustart auf das minimum reduziert. ( ich hab auch nen 24/7 pc, ich weiss also auch, was es heisst, den pc 48h laufen zu lassen ).


----------



## King-of-Pain (2. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*



			
				Baker79 am 02.04.2005 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss ja nicht, was da das problem ist, wenn man 2GB auslagerungsdatei hat. meine startet schon mit 1,5GB und kann bis auf 6GB anwachsen ( daten im cache werden schneller geladen ). aber ich hab auch alleine ne 45GB partition nur für windoof, also sind mir die max 6GB pagefile.sys relativ egal.
> und ausserdem wird die auslagerungsdatei eh bei jedem neustart auf das minimum reduziert. ( ich hab auch nen 24/7 pc, ich weiss also auch, was es heisst, den pc 48h laufen zu lassen ).



wiegross solte die Datei eigentlich sein? ich hab mal gelesen das sie ca das dreifache der Arbeitspeichers sein sollte
ich habe 1,5GB Ram und im momment die Datei auf 4GB (mini &maximal) eingestellt


----------



## MartianBuddy (2. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*



			
				King-of-Pain am 02.04.2005 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> wiegross solte die Datei eigentlich sein? ich hab mal gelesen das sie ca das dreifache der Arbeitspeichers sein sollte
> ich habe 1,5GB Ram und im momment die Datei auf 4GB (mini &maximal) eingestellt


Wenn man an den Einstellungen nicht herumschraubt, wird die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows dynamisch verwaltet.

Wie Baker79 schon sagte, die Auslagerungsdatei kann mit 1,5GB starten und auf 6GB anwachsen.

Kein Grund sich da Sorgen zu machen oder sich in die Speicherverwaltung von Windows einzumischen.


----------



## pirx (2. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*



			
				raul2904 am 01.04.2005 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> erst einmal danke für eine Antwort, deine Anmerkungen wie man die Auslagerungsdatei einstellt oder wo man sie findet sind mir bestens bekannt.
> 
> Ich hoffe hier schrieben auch Mitglieder, die nicht gleich voreilige Schlüsse auf den Autor eines Betrages ziehen nur weil er umgangssprachlich schreibt.
> 
> PS: Tut mir Leid, wenn das jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen harsch war, aber ich kann es nicht leiden, wenn man gleich abgestempelt wird.


Ehhhm..

1. Sind wir keine Hellseher ^_^
2. Wollte dir der Gute nur helfen
3. Von abstempeln kann keine Rede sein
4. Sind deine Angaben sowieso äusserst dürftig

Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, interessiert die Begrenzung Windows nicht, ganz einfach darum weil Windows das selber auch managen kann.

Ich persönlich zb. lasse meine Auslagerungsdatei _nicht_ von Windows managen und sie bleibt nun seit etlichen Stunden bei ca. 570MB. Folglich vermute ich in dem Zusammenhang, dass die Begrenzung erst wirkt, wenn man Windows die Grösse der Datei nicht selber managen lässt. Ich bin allerdings auch kein Windows-Systemspezialist.


----------



## Baker79 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*



			
				pirx am 02.04.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich zb. lasse meine Auslagerungsdatei _nicht_ von Windows managen und sie bleibt nun seit etlichen Stunden bei ca. 570MB. Folglich vermute ich in dem Zusammenhang, dass die Begrenzung erst wirkt, wenn man Windows die Grösse der Datei nicht selber managen lässt. Ich bin allerdings auch kein Windows-Systemspezialist.



ich verwalte meine pagefile.sys auch selber. die größen hab ich selber so eingegeben und komm ganz gut klar damit.

das problem kann nur sein, das wenn man die datei von windows verwalten lässt und für C: vieleicht nur eine 15GB partition hat, das windows dann irgendwann rummeckert, weil die datei zu groß wird ( hab ich alles schon gehabt ). wenn man also nicht unbedingt, wie ich, ne 45GB partition für C: hat, sollte man, meiner meinung nach, die datei auf jeden fall selber überwachen.


----------



## raul2904 (2. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*



			
				pirx am 02.04.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> raul2904 am 01.04.2005 12:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,
Ich lasse meine Auslagerungsdatei auch nicht von Windows verwalten, sondern habe festgelegt, dass sie auf ein anderen Partition (andere Festplatte) als das System angelegt wird. 750 MB ist der Startwert und SOLLTE eigentlich nicht 1,5 gb übersteigen. Wie gesagt sollte. Das die Auslagerungsdatei immer größer wird, ist mir von Platz her egal, aber die Leistung fällt dann spürbar ab wenn über 1,5 gb erreicht sind.


----------



## raul2904 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*

Hab das Problem gelöst,
die Nvidia firewall hat die Auslagerungsdatei zugemüllt.
Danke an alle die geholfen haben!

MfG


----------



## Rabowke (19. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*

wenn ich da kurz einhaken darf, wo liegt der vorteil wenn die auslagerungsdatei über 2gb ist? ich nehme mal an, das hier die standard user sind, die in ihrem system 1024mb ram haben. wenn ich bei mir zu hause windows mit div. programmen belaste ( newsleecher, rss-feedreader, opera, mirc, etc. blabla ) ist meine ram auslastung bei guten 400mb von 1024mb.

warum daten schneller gelesen werden sollen wenn von der lahmen platte aus einer 4gb datei extrahiert werden müssen ... raff ich nicht.

das der ram um ein vielfaches schneller ist als eine festplatte steht doch auch außer frage, oder? also, wo ist der sinn einer auslagerungsdatei, vorallem in den größen ordnungen.


----------



## INU-ID (19. April 2005)

*AW: Auslagerungsdatei wächst und wächst....*



			
				Rabowke am 19.04.2005 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> das der ram um ein vielfaches schneller ist als eine festplatte steht doch auch außer frage, oder? also, wo ist der sinn einer auslagerungsdatei, vorallem in den größen ordnungen.



Servus.

Wenn man zb. nur 256MB Ram hat wird die Auslagerungs-Datei (AD) automatisch auf min. 384MB und max. 768MB gestellt. (jedenfalls bei mir, XP-Prof)

Da das System schneller ist je kleiner die AD (oder auch Swap-Datei genannt) ist habe ich bei 1GB RAM die Swap auf 1GB min. und max. gestellt.

Theoretisch könnte man (außer bei einigen Spielen/Anwendungen) die Swap komplett abstellen (zb. bei 1 oder 2GB RAM). Doch Leider ist die "Arbeitsspeicher-Verwaltung" von XP ODER einigen Spielen nicht so gut dazu geeignet ohne Swap zu arbeiten.

MFG INU.ID


----------

